# hymer swing



## andya (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi I have just put a new starter battery on my 1997 hymer swing ducato 2.5 and on my dash a light as come on its says code with a key icon does anyone know what it means as my engine wont start now


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like your imobiliser has had a hissy fit!

First off I would try disconnecting the battery again, leave it off for a minute then reconnect and see if that changes things at all.


----------



## andya (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok thanks phill I will give it a try


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Not sure if you've got central locking on yours but I found a reference to a similar problem on another website. That one suggested locking, then unlocking the drivers door using the key in the lock (not using the button). That , allegedly, can reset the immobiliser. Worth a try if the battery reconnection doesn't cure the problem.


----------



## andya (Mar 25, 2014)

Its not central locking but thanks for looking phill


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a Burstner of the same year and same dash lights. Mine flashes up code when first started but then starts fine.

Would love to know the final outcome for my own reference.

I remember reading somewhere about having the master RED key which is used to recode the immobiliser to the keys?

I maybe wrong and happy to be corrected - do you have the red key to perhaps try?


----------



## andya (Mar 25, 2014)

We have found the prob thanks steve there is a little black reset button at the back of the battery it needs to be pushed down and it resets the code


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

That's good news and an easy fix.

Is the button visible with the battery in place? I replaced the starter battery a few weeks ago and didn't notice a button. May be its somewhere else on my van.

Any chance to photograph the area so we can see where it is and what it looks like? You can attach photos to posts.


----------



## andya (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi steve the button should be just visable in front of battery in black casing sirry carnt take photos its just passed mot and gone back into storage till easter I will send you some photos then regards andy


----------

